# Empfehlung VR gewünscht



## StephenK (16. August 2017)

*Empfehlung VR gewünscht*

Hallo an das Forum,

ich plane mich mit dem Thema VR näher zu beschäftigen und bin aktuell auf der Suche nach einem VR-System. 

Ich schwanke aktuell zischen Occulus Rift und der PS4 VR. 

Die Occulus Rift spricht mich an, da die Auswahl und auch die Preise für die VR-Titel m. E. besser sind. Ich bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob das System mit meinem Rechner wirklich funktioniert (Daten siehe Signatur). Der Oculus Rift Compatibility Checker verneint das wegen der Grafikkarte: "Deine AMD Radeon (TM) R9 380 Series-Grafikkarte erfüllt nicht die von uns empfohlene Voraussetzungen einer NVIDIA GTX 970 / AMD 290-Entsprechung oder höher."
Die Anschaffung einer neuen Graka schließe ich aber für mich aus.

Für die PS4-VR spricht bei mir meine PS4 Pro. Die ist halt da und wird auch funktionieren.

Bis auf einen kurzen "Test" bei einem Freund mit der PS4-VR habe ich keine Erfahrung mit dem Thema VR. Tests mittels Smartphone habe ich überlegt aber scheinbar gibt es für das iPhone (iPhone 6) leider nicht so die Auswahl, wie für Android. 

Wäre über Hinweise, Erfahrungen oder Kaufempfehlungen dankbar. Budget sind ca. 500 Euro (soll aber nicht an 50 Euro scheitern).

Grüße!


----------



## H_Hamburg (16. August 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung VR gewünscht*

Wussten Sie, dass man diese auch günstig mieten kann (siehe Ebay Kleinanzeigen)? Unverschämt aber möglich ist eine Online Bestellung, und nach 14 Tagen wird diese zurück gegeben. Amazon hatte diese PS4 VR Brillen neulich für 289€ als Warehouse deal verschleudert.

Vielleicht noch interessant für Sie Produktvergleich Oculus Rift, Pimax 4K VR Headset | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Grendizer (17. August 2017)

*AW: Empfehlung VR gewünscht*

Hey, besitze zwar die Vive, dies aber bereits ein gutes Jahr. Die PS4 Pro habe ich mir auch gegönnt, da ich auch vorhabe dort VR zu spielen, wenn es mal genug Spiele gibt die was bringen. Warte da auch noch auf Sales resp. ob sich die Technik bei der PS4 Brille noch entwickelt, so wie bei Oculus und HTC, welche ja immer neue *Hardware *raushauen. Die Joysticks und Tracking Stationen der Oculus sind schon um ein Vieles besser als die PSVR-Controller. 

Das wäre dann mal ein Argument für die Oculus gegenüber der PSVR. Es sieht so aus, als ob beim PC die *Technik *besser unterstützt wird, während es bei der PS4 deutlich langsamer voran geht. Noch steckt alles in den Kinderschuhen und er Markt ist noch nicht wirklich interessant für Gamefirmen. 

Glaube die wichtigste Frage die du dir stellen musst ist, bist du ein *Enthusiast*, der gerne neue Technik mit kleinen Krankheiten unterstützt, der unbedingt jetzt eine VR-Brille braucht, oder willst du dir ab und zu eine kleine VR Session gönnen, nach einem anstrengendem Tag im "Real Life"? Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir mal sagen, dass ich und auch ein Kollege, welcher auch ein Gamingnerd ist, von VR absolut begeistert sind und es auch leidenschaftlich promoten  ABER, auch wir spielen, nicht jeden Tag VR. Bei mir begrenzt sich das Zocken mit der Vive auf 3-4 im Monat...und das meistens nur für 1-2 Stunden, da man meiner Meinung nach länger nicht angenehm zocken kann (bedenke mit der Vive spiele ich meistens im Stehen und bewege mich auch relativ viel). 

Ich empfehle den meisten Leuten, noch zu warten bis das ganze *kabellos *wird. Viele Gamer wollen es unkompliziert haben, schnell zum Zocken kommen, ohne viel drumherum. Die PSVR ist in dem Sinn zu empfehlen, da sie erstens billig und zweitens leichter zu handhaben ist. Bei Oculus und HTC muss man ab und zu sich mit kleinen Problemchen auseinandersetzen, die jeder guter PC-User lösen kann  Bei Oculus habe ich längere Zeit nichts über kabellos gehört, bei der Vive hat TPCAST jetzt aber alle Genehmigungen erhalten um sie in Europa zu vertreiben. Vielleicht gibt es dann schon kabellos dieses Jahr für die Vive (China kann man bereits bestellen und es funktioniert auch) 

Bei PSVR brauchst du auch weniger Platz für *Room Scale* zocken. Es hängt immer ab was du zocken willst, aber Room Scale mit den Controllern ist das perfekte VR-Erlebnis. Schon toll sich im Raum zu bewegen. Die Oculus ist auch noch ok, mittlerweile kann man aber mit einer 3 Kamera ja in einem größeren Bereich spielen. So Spiele wie Elite Dangerous, oder Dirt Rallye spielen sich mit Oculus natürlich im Sitzen und sind ein top Erlebnis, wenn man auch Joystick/Lenkrad besitzt. 

Die PSVR ist auch die beste was *Komfort *anbelangt. Ich habe die Oculus noch nie getestet, glaube aber die liegt ähnlich an wie die Vive, während die PSVR ein anderes System benutzt. Also weiteres Argument für PSVR - Komfort. Habe mittlerweile die Audio Strap Deluxe für Vive, die ist schon viel angenehmer und besser, wenn man Leute zu Besuch hat, aber es wird noch immer warm unter der Brille. Ich wechsele den Schaumstoff, welcher die PSVR glaube ich nicht hat, nach fast jeder Benutzung (ist waschbar). 

Da du ja schon sagst, dass du jetzt nicht noch *Geld *für Grafikkarte ausgeben willst, bleibt eigentlich nur PSVR als Option. Habe mal schnell deine GPU mit meiner Laptop GPU (970m, welche auch beim Vive Test durchfiel) verglichen, wo ich VR mit der Vive zocken kann, dies jedoch nicht uneingeschränkt, aber es klappt gut. Laut der relativen Leistung ist die 970m 7% vor der R9380. Rate dir deshalb auch von der Oculus ab. NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970M | techPowerUp GPU Database

 Relativiere ich das ganze jetzt aber und behaupte, dass man eine GPU ja ein paar Jahre nutzen kann, würde ich dir raten eine aktuelle Mid-Range Karte zu kaufen (1060-1070). Die habe ich auf meinem PC und kann VR sogar mit Upscaling zocken. Kenne ja deine Situation nicht, versuche aber die Ausgaben die du machen wirst auf längere Zeit zu schauen, und nicht nur auf den Moment. Da tuts natürlich weh. Eine neue GPU so um die 300-400 € auf 2 Jahre geschaut (400 / 12 = 33 € im Monat). 


Höre hier mal auf, kann mich wirklich lange mit dem Thema beschäftigen  Hoffe ich habe dir aber schon weitergeholfen, bei weiteren Fragen kannst du ruhig hier posten. 



*Fazit.*

PSVR, billig, leichter zu handhaben, komfortabler, braucht weniger Platz
Rift, Preis/Leistung momentan top, zukunftssicherer, besseres Tracking/Room Scale, bessere Controller, bessere Grafik (wenn GPU stark genug)


----------

